# Need fashion-check!



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

Yo
just got my new pants (Burton Vent Pant - Men's from Dogfunk.com - color: martint/hazel), and I found out I need a new jacket, 'cus mine sucks (in style). What color should I go for?

Things to consider:
Burton jeremy jones 07/08 board
Burton Cartel est magneta madness bindings.
Dragon DXS white w/gold ionized 
Thirtytwo Lashed white boots

Feel free to throw in some links as well


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Since you have a loud print pant, I would go for a light colored solid or two tone jacket. You can match the color to anything on the pants, but I wouldn't go dark since it could clash with the loud pants.

That's just my opinion though. Rock whatever style you like!


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

I thought of that as well, but i'm not sure what colors will fit..
Nothing super-graphic is the initial plan, but i'm known for not sticking to them


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

There's a lot of light blue in those pants. Could go well. I would think a lemon color would work well also.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I could be trippin but I think the right shade of purple Jacket would look steezy with those pants


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

Only thing is, I cant find any cool purple jackets, atleast not on DF/tactics/sierra. 
Flick; theres no blue in those pants at all, theyre green


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

Nomis Touch Jacket - Men's from Dogfunk.com
thinking of the nomis, either gray/purple or white/purple..


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Birk said:


> Only thing is, I cant find any cool purple jackets, atleast not on DF/tactics/sierra.
> Flick; theres no blue in those pants at all, theyre green


I don't doubt that. People always tell me I mix up my blues and greens. Maybe I'm colorblind? :dunno:


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

ooo that gray plaid purple emboss would look pretty sick, I say you go for that

I would get that or one of the blacks (just cause i prefer darker colors)


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

If you want purple,

Burton Traction Jacket PURPLE HAZE at Snowboard Connection


I have it, it's a great jacket for the money. Good waterproofing, and it's pretty warm. Just be sure to layer a bit(I'm talking about maybe an under armour and a t-shirt).


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

ConoR said:


> If you want purple,
> 
> Burton Traction Jacket PURPLE HAZE at Snowboard Connection
> 
> ...


How's the fit? i'm looking for a little baggy, not too much though--
Damnit, thats a Burton, then I have to work my magic in order to get it shipped to Norway. Crap salad!


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

i agree with flick, and i totally see lotsa blue in that pic. lemon jacket ftw.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

OR




They don't have to be solid. But I'm tired of searching... :laugh:


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

wow, you are umm all over the place with colors here.


----------



## dcoppa (Mar 4, 2009)

ok so im very confused by this post because the original post says the guy got the pants in Martini/Hazel and everyone is trying to find him a jacket that matches Pixplosion Print. so in my opinion all the jackets that people have picked out would look bad. but it i was you i would get a brown jacket or something kind of neutral. but if you want to go with a bright yellow or purple thats cool too.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

good catch haha. i didnt even notice that he said he got the hazel pants. in that case id go with an olive green jacket.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm color blind AND mildly retarded. What of it!


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think you are looking at the wrong pant color. His are the dark green, like green pants.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i say since u got some fairly modest colored pants get a more stand out color for your jacket. no one looks good in an all puddy combo (brown on tan)(brown on brown) go for a teal or yellow or sumthin


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

Now we're talking! Bright colors is kinda what I want, but i'm not sure what colors match with the hazel/martini.
Btw; tried them on the mountain for the first time today, looked sick, and was completly awesome! i love em!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, sounds like you a kind of guy that wont wear a clothes if it is not is style, that is cool. I always like guy you dress good and look neatly. I wish you can find the right pair for you pants. 

nzboardlife: SPAM LINK DELETED, but i loved the post so it can stay :laugh:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I like guy, hey what talk like robot. That cool man sweet! Style is great for us when people we dress are cool like that! Let hang out sometimes!

Poorly done spam deserves a poorly done dinosaur.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

i'd wear that any day of the week! awesome one-piece!
I wanna go with shocking colors, i like that, but i'm uncertain wether or not bright steezy colors go with those pants..
it'll probably end up with a total fashioncrime anyways, so why not sooner than later?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

You have great taste when it comes to jeans and style. I would say you are a very fashionable guy. Well, I guess you same color and design to much your pants. You can digg that net to find it. If I stumble on one, I will post it here. I like the pants design too...nice to wear in rugged surrounding.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Kebi Manc said:


> Wow, sounds like you a kind of guy that wont wear a clothes if it is not is style, that is cool. I always like guy you dress good and look neatly. I wish you can find the right pair for you pants





Unekaa said:


> You have great taste when it comes to jeans and style. I would say you are a very fashionable guy. Well, I guess you same color and design to much your pants. You can digg that net to find it. If I stumble on one, I will post it here. I like the pants design too...nice to wear in rugged surrounding.


Do you guys know each other or something?


----------

